# MUMBAI | Lodha Fiorenza | 225m | 62 fl | 43 fl x 3 | T/O



## infra desperados (May 31, 2012)

from local thread


Savz said:


> *LODHA FIORENZA* is one of the New Real Estate Projects by Lodha Group very close to Western Express Highway, Goregaon East, Mumbai providing Luxury 2 BHK, 3 BHK, 4 BHK and Duplex Apartments / Flats Residential Properties.
> LODHA FIORENZA - 4 towers of 62 storey and 3 towers of 43 storey.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## infra desperados (May 31, 2012)

17.04.11









10.07.11









09.09.11


----------



## infra desperados (May 31, 2012)

cc-savz
on 02.11.11


----------



## infra desperados (May 31, 2012)

11.01.12 cc-savz

















09.03.12 cc-savz


----------



## infra desperados (May 31, 2012)

cc.- sreekanth//


jinka sreekanth said:


> *Lodha Fiorenza - Venizia, Sienna & Roma *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## infra desperados (May 31, 2012)

from local thread./


jinka sreekanth said:


> *Lodha Fiorenza - Milano*
> As on 21.05.2012 from mpe


----------



## infra desperados (May 31, 2012)

on 14 aug 2012//
posted by sreekanth/


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Update on Lodha Fiorenza in northern Mumbai (Goregaon East), as of November 2012:



VIP123 said:


> Pics taken today


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Render of Fiorenza Club:









source: the builder's website


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Render of Fiorenza's Milano Club :-









source: the builder's website


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

A section of the sports zone at Fiorenza:









source: the builder's website


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Latest



VIP123 said:


>


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

The four towers in this Lodha Fiorenza project:

(1) Milano: 62 fl (200m+ skyscraper)

(2, 3 & 4) Roma, Venezia and Sienna: 3 * 43 fl (100m+ highrises)

Here's the project layout below, showing the relative location of each tower and the project amenities:



MeMumbaikar said:


>


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

x-posting April update of Lodha Fiorenza:



IndiansUnite said:


> Recently uploaded on *groffr*:


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Update!



deekshith said:


> MPE





VIP123 said:


> Pics taken today


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

A video of Fiorenza and its surroundings posted on August 18, 2012, by Sandeep Sadh:


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Photo update of Lodha Fiorenza, skyscraper rising in the northern Mumbai suburb of Goregaon East:



IU said:


> Recently uploaded on *groffr*:


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Video of Fiorenza's rear being done up, including the road and surroundings; published on April 27th by Vaishali S:


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

X Posting


hshah said:


>


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

X Posting


jinka sreekanth said:


> from mpe


----------

